# The Last Airbender



## Hakoda (Feb 8, 2010)

The Last Airbender directed by M. Night Shyamalan. 

What do you think of the movie? What did you think of the series? Do you think this movie will fail along with other live action shows, or will this one succeed?

Express your basic opinion of the movie. 

If you've never heard of this movie you go to their main site here: The Last Airbender

Or watch their Theatrical Trailer (in 1080p): Theatrical Trailer

Or watch their Superbowl Trailer (in 1080p): Superbowl Trailer

Or watch their first trailer: Teaser Trailer

Or go to a wiki site for more on the series & the live action movie: Live Action Movie Wiki & TV Series Wiki


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 8, 2010)

not going with the name avatar I see


----------



## Advi (Feb 8, 2010)

is that from the old nickelodeon show? from Shayamalan?

WHAT A TWEEST


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 8, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> not going with the name avatar I see
> I can't cuz everyone would think its James Cameron's Avatar.
> 
> QUOTE(Advice Dog @ Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM) is that from the old nickelodeon show? from Shayamalan?
> ...


Yeup, the series was amazing and won hellah awards (look on the TV Series Wiki) Hopefully Shyamalan keeps it good.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2010)

Im so boner about it. I cant wait.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 8, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks the show went downhill from the mid point of the second season?


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 8, 2010)

Well we know a couple of things about the movie. We WILL get to see Appa. (Top right in the Super bowl vid, 0:09) We WILL see the Avatar State. (see Super Bowl vid, 0:25 - 0:26) No sign of Momo D: He was my favorite character!! So far so good, I guess. 

Aang's tattoo on his back tho looks like a dragon.... (see Super Bowl vid, 0:05-0:07)


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 9, 2010)

M. Night Shyamalan is a terrible director, and has no experience in the fantasty/child film genre, so bad, bad idea to hire him. 

The cartoon has some of the most well developed characters in cartoon history, and I hate to see them poorly portrayed in some lousy summer flick. I have very little hopes for this film, and will see just how much I dislike it once I take my daughter to see it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 9, 2010)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks the show went downhill from the mid point of the second season?



I understand what you mean, but I don't think I'd say it went downhill.
It just wasn't as refreshing.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 9, 2010)

Loved the series but I'm a bit hesitant about watching the movie. Like Dragonball Z, the actors portraying these characters aren't even Asian (or well, some are Indian, but I'm not talking about ASIA asian, you know?) so I don't expect it to be a great turnout. Not saying I won't be happy if it does though. I'm probably going to wait and see what other people say before wasting spending $10 on a movie ticket.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel sorry that they had to change the name.  They should have trademarked Avatar first before Cameron did. 
Plus, it's gonna fail just like Dragonball.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this horribly sucks. We (Wife® and I) are stoked for this flick. She's loves the show, and i'm not the biggest Shammalammadingdong fan, but i'm hella curious to see his take on it.

Not only that, but a good friend of ours is one of the Water Tribe members (not a name in the movie, but one of the focused extras)... one hell of a martial artist btw.

What sucks... it's opening Feb 21st. That is 2 weeks before the Kid®s due date... and when we went to see Sherlock Holmes (xmas day) she had a hard enough time sitting through that, due to being preggers, and she's horribly upset that we cant go see this, because there's no chance in hell she'd be able to manage that long in a theater seat.

Well, let us know how it is. We'll be snagging it as soon as it's out (in all manners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and yes, that includes a purchase as soon as available).


----------



## ninchya (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol i hope not i loved the cartoon growing!!! whats not cool about a asian monk who beats people up with kung fu and air??? IT BETTER NOT FAIL WITH NONE ASIAN ACTORS!!!!!!


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well this horribly sucks. We (Wife® and I) are stoked for this flick. She's loves the show, and i'm not the biggest Shammalammadingdong fan, but i'm hella curious to see his take on it.
> 
> Not only that, but a good friend of ours is one of the Water Tribe members (not a name in the movie, but one of the focused extras)... one hell of a martial artist btw.
> 
> ...




Wait...I thought it was coming out this summer...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2010)

it is.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm confused.  What difference does it make if the actors are asian or not?  As long as it stays true to the cartoon and the actors /special effects can make the bending believable (which from the trailers looks quite promising) who cares what race they are?


----------



## personager (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing series, movie's going to suck


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 10, 2010)

The show sucked and was boring, I'm sure the movie will be just as boring.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> What sucks... it's opening Feb 21st.


Where did you get that? I thought it was opening July 2nd 2010 worldwide....


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 10, 2010)

Cruddy
Terrible
Lame


Shyamalan's recent work has been slowly atrophying.

Unless he really puts his heart and soul into it like he used to, this movie will set the bar for M. Night Shyamalan overratedness.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 10, 2010)

The only cartoon I actually liked. I've known about the film for some time now and when I saw this on the SB, I nearly jizzed!

So excited!


----------



## Splych (Feb 10, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Loved the series but I'm a bit hesitant about watching the movie.


I am feeling the same way. I enjoyed watching the anime series. It made me laugh, and I enjoyed it. But with this movie coming out, I am not very amazed at it. It just doesn't seem... Right. I am too used to seeing it as an animated series, not in real life. 

Just like the DragonBal Z movie. It looked horrible IMO .__.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, let us know how it is. We'll be snagging it as soon as it's out (in all manners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called pirating, bro. Welcome to the 21st century 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I thought the cartoon looked stupid, but yet again it was past my demographic. And I don't even like M. Night Shag-a-lot. Not interested in it.

But yeah, I thought the James Cameron Avatar movie was actually this for a while (since I saw this trailer before any Avatar stuff). I kept thinking "Revolutionary? IT'S FUCKING LAST AIRBENDER. AND M. NIGHT SHAMALAN". Sigh...

Not interested.


----------



## Dagatahas (Feb 10, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  What difference does it make if the actors are asian or not?  As long as it stays true to the cartoon and the actors /special effects can make the bending believable (which from the trailers looks quite promising) who cares what race they are?



Hopefully the kid that got the part won out in the auditions by talent and not because of some producer/focus group decision. Cinema has had a history of casting caucasians to play asian/ethnic roles (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowface) which I can understand in earlier decades but nowadays it just seems odd.

I have no idea if Ang was stated as being "Asian" in the cartoon, although the setting seemed to imply it. Aside from a LOL WTF moment when I found out about it it's all the same to me.

I've seen a few disjointed episodes of the cartoon series and as such I do not really have any background to judge the movie against. I'd like to watch the movie to see how good it is.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm currently re-doing my kids' rooms and the computer now doubles as a tv, so yesterday we decided to watch something, and the kids picked 1st season Avatar. We ended up watching, like, five episodes, we were all glued to it, almost forgot about dinner. It really is a great show.

I didn't notice the cartoons having any definable races, beyond the fictitious elemental ones, so all I care about is that the actors are good and the script is good, and hopefully a good movie will come of it.

I've got mixed feeling's about M. Night doing the movie, he's the definition of a "hit or miss" director. I hope it doesn't go dragonball on us, but time will tell on that I guess.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2010)

i posted a blog last year about teh one day i watched about 9 episodes and then spend another 4 hours on gbatemp... I had no life that day. 

@ Guild... i thought you would like this kinda thing...


----------



## Man18 (Feb 11, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Loved the series but I'm a bit hesitant about watching the movie. Like Dragonball Z, the actors portraying these characters aren't even Asian (or well, some are Indian, but I'm not talking about ASIA asian, you know?) so I don't expect it to be a great turnout. Not saying I won't be happy if it does though. I'm probably going to wait and see what other people say before wasting spending $10 on a movie ticket.


Chi Chi was asian

does nationality really matter an actor is an actor you should be pissed that they fucked up DB (not DBZ fool) not that the cast isnt entirely "ASIA asian"

be hesitant becuase its M not because its RL and non asian


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 11, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I didn't notice the cartoons having any definable races, beyond the fictitious elemental ones, so all I care about is that the actors are good and the script is good, and hopefully a good movie will come of it.


I think you need to watch a bit more of it before making that call, as the series goes on you get a strong feel for the cultural diversity between the different nations. If the Fire Nation don't throw full-on oriental firework festivals or the Water Tribe don't live a simple life on the icepacks then it's just not going to feel right. It doesn't really matter what the actor looks like I suppose, as long as they don't botch that up.

I'll admit I haven't read much about the film to avoid spoilers for the cartoon. Season 3 only came out on DVD here last week so I'd rather watch that first. (as an off-topic aside, my experiment into what it's like to legally obtain and watch a series has been pretty damn poor. If these companies are going to complain about internet piracy they really need to get their act together when it comes to availability.)


----------



## WildWon (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like M. Night ("MaNite" lol) but i can't wait to see this movie and his take on it. I have high hopes for a new genre for him. (ps, i lie, i loved Lady In The Water, but other than that, can't stand his movies).

Just saw an extended trailer tonight during Human Target (GREAT series btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it looks soooo fucking cool. Seriously.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm seems I missed a trailer. This one is longer, about 2 minutes and it shows a little more of the actors.

Theatrical Trailer.

You hear new characters talk and you see Princess Yue in the Water Oasis. The trailer shows some repeated footage but new shots as well.On that page, there are Youtube comments saying that M. Night FINISHED The Last Airbender and is working on the new sequel(s). Apparently there may be 2 more, one for each book. I can't wait to see Toph.

Also I thought this video was cool: Superbowl Trailer Analysis


----------



## ctkxtreme (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, at first I was skeptical too about this. But seeing the newest trailer, it doesn't look THAT bad. As long as they can pull off the characters. On the other hand, (fan rage mode in 3,2,1) GFEHJKFGVBEJH IROH ISNT FAT ZUKO DOESN'T HAVE HIS SCAR YUE'S HAIR IS BLONDE OH GOD THE WHOLE MOVIE IS RUINED

Okay, I'm done.

Also yeah I'd imagine they'd get to work immediately on the next movie, because these kids will grow up (and the whole series takes place in a year).


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea where i got the Feb release date from, so this whole July thing is badass. @jonjon, thats the trailer i saw during Human Target (they showed the whole thing on Fox)....

After watching it again, it looks so badass. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 12, 2010)

Part of me is SUPER excited, but something tells me it's going to suck.

I just can't see Avatar as live-action.  It'll take away from the atmosphere the series had, imo


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 12, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I have no idea where i got the Feb release date from, so this whole July thing is badass. @jonjon, thats the trailer i saw during Human Target (they showed the whole thing on Fox)....
> 
> After watching it again, it looks so badass. I can't wait to see it.


Ohhhh i see but that date seemed reasonable for a possible leak ;D and Human Target is a wonderful series btw


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 13, 2010)

Found some cool wallpaper on their site. Also quite bomb. Wallpapers & IM Icons

If you have Windows 7 or OS X, you could download all the wallpapers and set it to shuffle every couple of minutes. Max resolution is 1680x1050. (which is what I'm running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 14, 2010)

From what I see in the trailers everything is spot on from the cartoon.  Love the Avatar's arrow tatoos and the nice blue glow entering the Avatar state.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

I still can't see the cool thing about Avatar: The Last Airbender. There's a bunch of other shows that have a much better story and characters.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 15, 2010)

Im still on the fence about this. It looks like they might try to make it real dark and stuff, but idk if that will work well.


----------

